# What is it?..



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Clue #1


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well that pic is of a trap chain end to tie it off, so its some kind of trap.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Well that pic is of a trap chain end to tie it off, so its some kind of trap.


Very good Ed, now what kind of trap?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Clue#2


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Clue#3


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

old Sargent, in a #1SLS or #2DLS ?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Squatch trap


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Clue#4


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Kangaroo high grip made by Triumph ??


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Clue#5


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I go with Mike, looks just like this one

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Triumph-215-High-Grip-Traps-Newhouse-Triple-Clutch-/300991091146?nma=true&si=XU8fNGB2EFhl0rScp7iYUMI28NE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Clue#6


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Last Clue...


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Not sure what it is.... is it available?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

still looks like a Triumph Kangaroo oblong pan triple clutch


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't know, that's why I asked "what is it" ?..


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

take a picture of the pan straight on


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry 220, I knew you would get it... I didn't know what it was, so is a newhouse or a triumph?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I think so also !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That looks like it Ed. Is that what it is 22swift? Here's a pic of the dog


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

jswift said:


> Not sure what it is.... is it available?


 No,jswift it's older than Ed and 22swift...lol.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Older than me ????? lmao


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

here's a picture of a Triumph No. 115 triple clutch






​


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

220swift said:


> take a picture of the pan straight on


it's dark here in Sunny Arizona... I can't read anything on the pan, the pic I posted of the pan is about the best one... I could take one in the morning.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

220swift said:


> here's a picture of a Triumph No. 115 triple clutch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 is that small? The trap I have is small, like a #0... that looks just like it.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I think Mike has got it, all I did was google high grip traps, lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Did you just take that pic 220? And is it worth anything? Not that I am selling it, it was my fathers...Can you take a pic of the pan? A close up?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm sure of what it is. Triumph Trap Company made traps from 1912 to 1933. The oblong pan and triple clutch high grip jaws give it away.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Did you just take that pic 220? And is it worth anything? Not that I am selling it, it was my fathers...


I pulled the picture off the Internet, like anything it's worth what you can get out of it. Without a readable pan not very much. Worth way more to you because it was your father's.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx 220swift, or can I call you Mike. I will write that down for the kids/grand kids... I have two more traps I need to take a pic of in the morning...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Mike is fine..........


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Officially it's called a Triumph #115 X Triple Clutch.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok.. Thank You! Mike. I had a feeling you would know.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Older than me ????? lmao


1912-1933 was a little before you time Ed...lol.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

only 15 yrs , thats less than the diff between our ages. lmao


----------

